# Rev HDTV



## alisean (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Guys

it happened like 3 days ago started getting like 2 USA Network signs on the bottom. When you watch a movie its hard to watch might be in 3d don't know how it got to 3d but does anyone know how to reset it back to the way it was please.

Thanks
alisean


----------



## alisean (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone know how to reset the tv like factory?


----------

